# Stereo mix lagging



## soundsofbasker (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Leute,
wenn ich versuche mit realtek stereomix sst zwei lautsprechersysteme zu koppeln laggt das zweite um über eine sekunde. wisst ihr was man da machen kann?
lg


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

soundsofbasker said:


> Hi Leute,
> wenn ich versuche mit realtek stereomix sst zwei lautsprechersysteme zu koppeln laggt das zweite um über eine sekunde. wisst ihr was man da machen kann?
> lg


Google Translate:


> Hi guys,
> When I try to connect with realtek stereomix sst two speaker systems, the second is about a second. Do you know what you can do there?
> Lg


----------



## soundsofbasker (Mar 2, 2017)

oh sorry, didnt know its in english

When I try to use two speakersystems with realtek stereomix, the second one laggs about a second be´hind the other one


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmm... Are the "environment" and "equalizer" sound effects options to <None>?​


----------



## soundsofbasker (Mar 2, 2017)

how do you do that?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Click the speaker icon by the system clock then click the speaker at the top of the volume control. click the Enhancements tab, select "Disable all sound effects", select "Immediate mode", click the Advanced tab, click the "Restore Defaults" button, click the "Apply" button, click the "Ok" button.

More here: https://www.google.com/#newwindow=1&q=Set+environment+realtek+stereo+mix&*


----------



## soundsofbasker (Mar 2, 2017)

I dont have it, I only have custom, levels, dolby audio and advanced


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry, couldn't see your monitor from here, so I simply used my current computer to try and help you with yours.

If you need instructions to match your current setup, could you please supply us with at least the make and model of your computer as well as the operating system and version it's running so we can see if Google can locate some step-by-step instructions for you to follow.


----------



## soundsofbasker (Mar 2, 2017)

Im sorry,
i have a win10 asus but I googled already and couldnt find it...


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Removing "line in" echo from Realtek HD Audio output (if it is not a sound effect) - TechSpot Forums

?


----------



## soundsofbasker (Mar 2, 2017)

I dont have the line in option either


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3ni1oi/windows_10_sound_driver_has_continual_reverb/

or

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=264818.msg1516435#msg1516435

?


----------



## soundsofbasker (Mar 2, 2017)

didnt help either.. is theremaybe another program you could recommend?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Whatever onboard audio is used by your motherboard determines what audio manager is used (in your case, ReakTek). The only way to change that, that I know of, would be to add a sound card that uses a different audio manager.


----------

